# Annapolis Boat Show Meetup



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Eryka had posted the idea in the Chesapeake forum, but I thought I'd start a new thread in General to get a little more visibility.

The Annapolis show is Oct. 5-7 this year. Anyone interested in doing a Sailnet meetup during that weekend?


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm up for it


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I didn't see Eryka's post, but yes, I be interested.

Paul


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I hope to be able to make it!


----------



## bottleinamessage (Aug 6, 2007)

We're here now...let us know where and when.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll be there w/ 4 to 6 others. Probably on saturday.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Sure I am always up for a beer and discussion of sailing...however, as I posted in the other related thread...no cameras  I have seen the handy work of you people


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I'll keep it in mind, and may come back up for it.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I would certainly be interested. Where and when are thinking? The town gets quite crowded so it can be difficult to find a spot. In years past I have co-hosted events at Mears (no longer available) and at my house, which was a BYO event. 

Jeff


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Should we all wear nametags with our "online names" ? lol


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

I am interested in this. I would like to put faces to names. How do we pick a spot?
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

How is it for finding a place to drop the hook, or get a mooring?


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

I'll be there....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

PB,
Not having direct experience with the Annapolis show from the water side, I will tell you that I think its unlikely you will be able to get within 5 miles of Annapolis by boat that week. Perhaps down my way in Calvert, Herrington harbor, or we may have a transient slip at Flag Harbor available. I might be wrong though. Its a madhouse ashore!
Freeman


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Likewise, I would be happy to host an event. However, I am 45 minutes south of Annapolis, in Calvert County. But our marina is very nice and quiet, and we have great facilities. Maybe being a little out of town wouldn't be a bad thing on that weekend. As mentioned before, we may have some slips available as well.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll throw out the first proposal -changes/suggestions are welcome.

How about 2PM Saturday at Galway Bay restaurant? It's a short walk up the hill from the city dock, at 63 Maryland Avenue (just off State Circle). Directions here:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...yland+Avenue&city=annapolis&state=md&zipcode=


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Where would be a good marina to try to get a slip for that weekend, if I reserve now? (dang, I hate paying for a slip!)


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I wish that I could be there, but will be in LA on business.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

PBZ-

If the Annapolis area is anything like the Newport area during the show... the slips will be pretty scarce... If you want a slip, you'd better reserve it now.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Anything on Spa Creek is out of the question, although I personally wouldn't want to be there during the show, even if there was a slip available.

You _might_ find something on Back Creek at Port Annapolis or Jabin's, but you'd better call now.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

A friend of mine was able to find a place to anchor last year but I am not sure how much jostling he had to do to get it.


----------



## Paysay (Apr 4, 2007)

I wouldn't even try to find a mooring or good anchorage that weekend. Been there, done that, gave up. However, Saltworks creek off the Severn (second creek past the rt 50 bridge, on the Southwest side of the Severn) had plenty of room. The Naval Academy has several very handy moorings that are never used. You can't miss them they're marked "US Government Property - No Trespassing".


----------



## Paysay (Apr 4, 2007)

One more thing, The show is open to the public on Friday, Saturday Sunday and Monday. I've heard Monday is much less crowded than the other days.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I anchored in Y2k up Spa creek but arrived Monday before the show and still had to use 2 hooks to reduce scope due to the crowding.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

You can also anchor in Mill Creek off of Whitehall Bay. 

Jeff


----------



## Paysay (Apr 4, 2007)

It will be a pretty good dingy ride either way.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

West River/Galesville? Thats still within taxi range, maybe 15 minutes into town.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

I am going to try to go to, what do they have there? I hope its all sailboats I went to the Cleavland boat show in Febuary and they had more powerboats then sailboats. I wonder if they will have the trailorable Trimarans? My sister inlaw lives in Prince George and I was going to get there the day before the show. Any Advice on a first timer at this show?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Imasonofasailor-

You should check out Multihull Demo Days, which basically runs concurrent to the Annapolis Boat Show. You can sail on different multihulls during the Demo Days. According to their website, they will have the Corsair Sprint 750, the Telstar 28 and the Dragonfly trimarans available.

The makers of the Telstar 28 trimaran and Gemini 105Mc catamaran are the hosts.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

ImASonOfaSailor,

Lots of info here on the site http://www.usboat.com/us_sailboat_show.html


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

TSteele65 said:


> I'll throw out the first proposal -changes/suggestions are welcome.
> 
> How about 2PM Saturday at Galway Bay restaurant? It's a short walk up the hill from the city dock, at 63 Maryland Avenue (just off State Circle). Directions here:
> 
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...yland+Avenue&city=annapolis&state=md&zipcode=


bump.

Does this sound good to everyone? Alternate ideas?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

It's a little over a 3 hour drive for me, so 2 pm sounds good.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Works for me.

_Bouncing down the Bay to Hampton_


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Galway Bay at 2PM Saturday it is, then.

Cam, could you sticky this thread?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

There won't be any flute playing will there? (Classical music joke)

_Bouncing down the Bay to Hampton_


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

We'll (myself, wife + 2 kids) try to make it, although I don't know if I'll be able to handle my wife talking to everyone else's spouse. "What do YOU think of that stupid message board that my husband spends all his time reading???"


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

We'll be there...by land, not boat. I think a Sailnet gathering is a great idea. It would help if someone got it organized, maybe even had a private room with food or appetizers and drinks so that the Sailnet people would be separate from the rest of the restaurant. I know we would be glad to pay in adviance. 

And nametages with real name and Sailnet handles would be great. Some of you guys are crazy and I want to meet you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I hope to be there. Only the Navy will keep me away.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Maybe we could get the SailNet admins to sponsor something?


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

About 5 years ago I sailed to the show and stayed on my boat for 3 days down there. Was able to get some bulkhead space at Bert Jabin's, but I started looking for space the previous July. Most marinas in the area wanted a fortune for a slip. Common line was "but this is the NATIONAL sailboat show!" Jabin's charged me their standard rate and I rode my folding bike into town from there. Worked out great.

The next year I tried it again and Jabin's was no longer taking anybody extra because so many boats go through there coming and going for both shows -- sail and the powerboat show the following weekend. I only live about 45 minutes from Naptown so i drove every day -- which is what I have done every other year.

So getting a slip fairly close is quite a problem. And even anchoring fairly close to the action also is bad. Lots of snowbirds are in town headed south about then as well.

As for getting together, I will be there if I can but I prefer meeting after the show closes. During the show I tend to eat quick and keep moving to take it all in, even though I usually go for two days (and sometimes 3.) My preference only.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

My plan, at this time, is to go Friday. But if I somehow manage to get there Saturday as well, or if my plans change, I'll be there.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Making this thread a sticky till the show!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

A couple quick thoughts....You will never be able to get into Galway Bay during boatshow week (its hard enough to get in there on a normal weekend afternoon) let alone get served. It might make sense to meet somewhere slightly out of town with those of us with cars transporting those without cars. Also 2:00 pm is right in the middle of the show. I would suggest that early evening would make more sense.

If people do not mind rafting up, I can probably have room for two or three boats rafted up outboard on my dock on Mill Creek. If you are interested please email me at [email protected].

Jeff


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey TSteele, thanx for picking up the ball on this & moving it where it would get vsibility!
How about trying to gather Fri eve after the show (for those who are going that day) Following JeffH's "slightly out of town" suggestion, maybe pizza/pasta at Squisitos - a bit south of the bridge in Eastport hence accessible from either Spa or Back Creek, or lots of parking for the land-based. Or, order pizza & BYO and try to snag one of the pavilions at Port Annapolis (SSCA will be there on Saturday & they generally have a small group Fri eve as well. This could be good or bad for us, depending) 

Anchoring way up Back Creek may be an option, its so sheltered you may get away with short scope, we were there about a month ago holding was good in very sticky mud.

I Love the idea of nametags with our screen names.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Actually, Port Annapolis Marina might not be a bad idea, but SSCA/Lats&Atts will be having a get together there from 7pm-10pm on Saturday. We could all meet in front of the Salty Dog (the cafe there) at 5ish...? The water taxis will take people to Port Annapolis from the show for $3.50 each. Can't beat that!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

My $.02, sorry to come in late on this idea...

I just called Carrol's Creek Restaurant to inquire about a large group that weekend, they can accommodate various size groups (see link, click on banquet services). The restaurant is on Spa Creek and their banquet facilities would overlook the harbor, pretty cool and their food is good.

Of course they are very busy that weekend, however they could book us for Sunday. Friday & Saturday are already booked  It is a bit more formal and elegant than some things already mentioned but casual attire is acceptable.

We would have to act fast and I have no idea how we would get a commitment from sailnetters.

Are we talking a light dinner? Just drinks? Hors d oeuvres? Buffet maybe?

Link to the restaurant http://www.carrolscreek.com/index.htm

They are emailing me a menu and will post as soon as I get it.

We should definitely where are screen names...and no cameras


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

I plan on being at the show Fri-Sun. I would love to come Sat but I will be attending the SCCA gam and the Latts party. I am all for a meeting on Friday day or night. Or how about Sunday Brunch to cure all the hang overs from Saturday's parties.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

How about the Pavillion at Port Annapolis. The SSCA is there Saturday, maybe Friday is open.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> They are emailing me a menu and will post as soon as I get it.


Here is some information from Carrols Creek Restaurant,* however its looking like this would be to much of a hassel and just post a meeting place/drinking hole and meet there at ___ would be alot easier?*

The Bridgeview room is yours from 5:00-11:30, we do not have a site/rental fee but we do have a minimum that you have to spend in food and beverage which is $2500.00 + 20% gratuity + 5% tax. Please let me know what questions you might have and I would be glad to answer them.fficeffice" /><O></O>
<O> </O>
Brittanie<O></O>
<O> </O>
Brittanie Oakley<O></O>
Director of Catering<O></O>
Carrol's Creek Cafe<O></O>
ffice:smarttags" /><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com







<st1:address w:st="on">410 Severn Ave</st1:address></st1:Street><O></O>
<ST1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Annapolis</st1:City>, <st1:State w:st="on">MD</st1:State> <st1ostalCode w:st="on">21403</st1ostalCode></ST1lace><O></O>
410-263-8102<O></O>
410-269-7536 fax

And info about food and bar...

2007 CARROLS CREEK CAFÉ<O></O>​
COCKTAIL PARTY OPTIONS<O></O>

<O></O>

SEAFOOD<O></O>​
<O></O>
Jumbo Lump Crabmeat Dip <O></O>
with French baguette slices 150<O></O>
<O></O>
Jumbo Lump Mini Crab Cakes (½ oz.) (50 pieces)<O></O>
broiled and served on crackers with remoulade 135<O></O>
<O></O>
Silver Dollar Mushrooms (50 pieces)<O></O>
stuffed with Jumbo Lump Crab meat 145<O></O>
<O></O>
Jumbo Lump Crab and Vegetable Spring Roll (50 pieces) 150<O></O>
With a spicy mustard dipping sauce<O></O>
<O></O>
Texas Barbeque Shrimp (50 pieces)<O></O>
tail on shrimp wrapped in bacon, grilled and topped with our <O></O>
homemade barbeque sauce 145<O></O>
<O></O>
Jumbo Shrimp Cocktail (16/20's) (50 pieces)<O></O>
tail on shrimp and served with cocktail sauce 135<O></O>
<O></O>
Smoked Salmon (50 pieces)<O></O>
topped with tomatoes, capers & dill sour cream served on toasted <O></O>
French baguette slices 120<O></O>
<O></O>
Oriental Shrimp Stir Fry, (serves 30-40) 175<O></O>
with julienne vegetables and teriyaki glaze<O></O>
<O></O>
Seafood Risotto, (serves 30-40) 175<O></O>
served with rockfish, shrimp, scallops and mahi <O></O>
<O></O>
RAW BAR STATION <O></O>

<O></O>
Blue Point Oysters, Long Island Market Price <O></O>
Malpeque Oysters, Prince Edward Island "<O></O>
Moonstone Oysters, Narragansett, Rhode Island "<O></O>
Top Neck Clams "<O></O>

<O></O>
MEAT<O></O>​
<O></O>
Marinated Beef Tenderloin Skewers (50 pieces)<O></O>
served with a Moroccan style tomato dipping sauce 125<O></O>
<O></O>
Thai Chicken Skewers (50 pieces)<O></O>
served with a peanut dipping sauce 115<O></O>
<O></O>
Cajun Carpaccio Croustades (50 pieces)<O></O>
Raw beef tenderloin rolled in Cajun spiced, seared and sliced paper thin <O></O>
and served with Creole mustard, onions and capers on <O></O>
toasted French baguette slices 120<O></O>
<O></O>
Baby Lamb Chops (50 pieces)<O></O>
roasted and Dijon encrusted 150<O></O>
<O></O>
<O></O>

<O></O>

<O></O>

<O></O>

CARVING STATIONS * Carver/s required<O></O>

<O></O>
Top Round of Roast Beef (per 10 lb. Roast serves 30-40) 105<O></O>
<O></O>
Tenderloin of Beef (per 5 lb. Roast, serves 10- 15) 125<O></O>
Beef Stations include: horseradish cream & béarnaise<O></O>
<O></O>
Maryland Spiral Sliced Ham (per 10 lb. Roast, serves 30-40)<O></O>
with raisin sauce 75<O></O>
<O></O>
Roast Pork Loin (per 7 lb. Roast, serves 28) <O></O>
with mango chutney 65<O></O>
**Fresh Rolls are served with the carving stations<O></O>
**$35.00 carving fee per carver<O></O>
<O></O>
<O></O>
<O></O>
<O></O>
<O></O>
<O></O>
<O></O>

VEGETARIAN<O></O>​
<O></O>
Baked Brie Stuffed with Fresh Fruit<O></O>
with French baguette slices 85<O></O>
<O></O>
Fresh Seasonal Fruit Platter 95<O></O>
<O></O>
Imported & Domestic Cheese Platter with crackers 95<O></O>
<O></O>
Fresh Vegetable Crudité Platter with chef's dip 85 <O></O>
(we can mix different platters together)<O></O>
<O></O>
Tomato and Basil Bruschetta (50 pieces)<O></O>
with balsamic syrup 100<O></O>
<O></O>
Thai vegetable Spring Rolls (50 pieces)<O></O>
served with a red chili dipping sauce 100<O></O>
<O></O>
Asparagus rolled in Phyllo with parmesan (50 pieces) 100<O></O>
<O></O>
<O></O>
<O></O>

DESSERTS<O></O>
<O></O>
Miniature Pastries<O></O>​
Fruit Tarts Dark chocolate Strawberries Wt. Chocolate Mango Cups<O></O>
Éclairs Wt. Chocolate Strawberries Fruited Cheesecake Squares<O></O>
Napoleons Chocolate Cheesecake Squares Macadamia Squares<O></O>
Operas Chocolate Mousse Cups Peanut Butter Mousse<O></O>
Apple Tarts Swan Cream Puffs Strawberry Swirls<O></O>
Pecan Squares Chocolate Raspberry Tarts Dark Chocolate Truffles<O></O>
Lemon Squares Wt. Chocolate Raspberries Key Lime Tarts<O></O>
Brownie Bites Assorted Gourmet Cookies Mini Cannoli<O></O>

<O></O>
Client Dessert<O></O>
Clients who decide to provide their own dessert will be charged a service charge of $1.00 per person, based upon the total number of guests in attendance<O></O>
WEDDINGS ARE EXCLUDED FROM THIS CHARGE<O></O>
<O></O>​
<O></O>

20% gratuity and 5% tax are additional<O></O>
2/3/06<O></O>
<O></O>
RESERVATIONS/CONTRACT/DEPOSIT<O></O>
<O></O>
~A signed contract and 50% deposit of the minimum rate (the cost of food and beverage) is what is required to reserve the date and room of your function.<O></O>
<O></O>
~Deposits are non-refundable unless the date is re-sold.<O></O>
<O></O>
~Deposits for dinner seminars are non-refundable and non-transferable.<O></O>
<O></O>
~If a contract and deposit are not received by the date stated on the contract, Carrol's Creek Café will not hold the date and it will be released.<O></O>
<O></O>
~Payment of the balance is due on or before the date of the banquet.<O></O>
<O></O>
~If a contract needs to be revised, you need to give one weeks notice to the director of catering.<O></O>
<O></O>
ENTRÉE SELECTION & CONFIRMATION<O></O>
<O></O>
~All food selections or food changes need to be given to Carrol's Creek Café one week prior to your event.<O></O>
<O></O>
~One week prior to you event please notify Carrol's Creek Café with the final count of guests attending your event.<O></O>
<O></O>
~Please notify catering if your guests have any allergies to food or if there are going to be vegetarians attending your event so we can properly attend to their needs.<O></O>
<O></O>
BAR SELECTION<O></O>
<O></O>
HOST BAR-Client pays per drink/per person<O></O>
CASH BAR-Guests are responsible to pay for their own drinks in cash<O></O>
OPEN BAR-Available with a minimum of 70 guests (min. 2 hours)<O></O>
To inquire more about the bar options please contact catering<O></O>​


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

About 5 years ago I sailed to the show and anchored in Weems Creek, West Annapolis. Plenty of room, and if your lucky, the Naval Academy keeps 10-12 moorings there that are free. The best part is, that about 2 blocks away is the Academy Stadium. This is where the free shuttle bus to the show is. Very convenient. The area also has a small market, and some restaurants. I stayed there about 4 days, had a great time.

Marc


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

Who's in charge here? 

Count us in on whatever is decided!


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

gershel said:


> About 5 years ago I sailed to the show and anchored in Weems Creek, West Annapolis. Plenty of room, and if your lucky, the Naval Academy keeps 10-12 moorings there that are free. The best part is, that about 2 blocks away is the Academy Stadium. This is where the free shuttle bus to the show is. Very convenient. The area also has a small market, and some restaurants. I stayed there about 4 days, had a great time.
> 
> Marc


Just to note -- weems creek like the others fills up at boat show time, last yr about 30 boats inside. also the navy moorings are marked no trespassing and I know of at least two failures in the last yr. I would not use those moorings at this time.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

My "kitchen pass" is good for Saturday only, so I hope we can do something then.


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 10, 2006)

*Where's Waldo ?*

Let us firm up a time and place or two, three and I'll be there.

Let see I'll be wearing a Tilley with sunglasses, a white polo shirt. beige shorts and my sperry's of course and sporting a sippy cup full of Rum...

Fair Winds,

Bill


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone going to be at the SSCA gam on Sat besides me.


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

That last post reminds me, I now have a hotel reservation in Annapolis for a stay from Friday to Monday and I am interested in catching up to the group and putting faces to handles. Has a place and time been chosen? Is anyone in particular organizing this?
Thanks and all the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I been thinking about goint to the SSCA meeting, just not sure yet.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Am thinking about going to the SSCA gam. Won't know till I get there though.

_Bouncing up the Bay to Deltaville_


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

We seem to be converging on a couple of possibilities:
(1) Friday after the show at the deck at Wet Dog at Port Annapolis (directions here: http://www.portannapolis.com/directions.html) Note that the show goes till 7 on Friday, tho some eager souls intend to start drinking at 5.

(2) Saturday at 2 PM at Pusser's

(3) Tying into the SSCA/Latts and Atts party 7PM - 10PM after the SSCA gam

(4) Sunday at Carrol's Creek

We can do some, all, or none.
My personal preference is (1) and (3). I don't dare do (2) because drinking within close proximity of boat things to buy = danger! (4) could be a lot of fun if we have enough people, maybe 75?, to bring the cost pp down to a manageable range.

What do others think?


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Just in past experience, I've had trouble with people showing up. The definites turn to maybes, and the maybes turn into no shows. Locking in to a $2500 bill and relying on 74 other people to split it just doesn't sound like a good idea to me. In theory its a great idea, lots of people, food, fun, but too many times things come up and people can't make it at the last minute. But I'm up for anything else.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> Just in past experience, I've had trouble with people showing up. The definites turn to maybes, and the maybes turn into no shows. Locking in to a $2500 bill and relying on 74 other people to split it just doesn't sound like a good idea to me. In theory its a great idea, lots of people, food, fun, but too many times things come up and people can't make it at the last minute. But I'm up for anything else.


Agreed! I was hoping they (Carrols Creek) would "let" us come in for some drinks and light fare Ala Carte, but no such luck. Understandable, I tried...oh well.

The Wet Dog sounds good!


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Any update on this? Or has everyone decided on a place?


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

eryka said:


> We seem to be converging on a couple of possibilities:
> (1) Friday after the show at the deck at Wet Dog at Port Annapolis (directions here: http://www.portannapolis.com/directions.html) Note that the show goes till 7 on Friday, tho some eager souls intend to start drinking at 5.
> 
> (2) Saturday at 2 PM at Pusser's
> ...


We'll take the lead on this Friday evening: we'll be at the Wet Dog's dock around 7 with a sign that says "SailNet" and some stickies for nametags. BYO, and we'll arrange to have Papa John's deliver pizza. If it's rainy or cold, Wet Dog's deck won't be any fun. The next bldg to your right as you face the water is the Port A bathouse, we can move there if necessary.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be there.  
Melissa.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Are there any cheap hotels nearby? I wanted to do a lot of looking around on Saturday, but would also like to meet up on Friday w/ everyone as well. And BYO as in beverages correct? Or is this Wet Dog's place a bar?


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Wet Dog's isn't a bar... as a matter of fact, I don't know if they'll be open at 7, but that's OK. It's located at the Port Annapolis Marina. Drive in the main entrance, go to the "T Intersection". Turn right, and on your left will be the cafe. They have a small deck outside with tables, so it would probably be better if they ARE closed. Excellent sandwiches there by the way! There are no hotels that I'm aware of that are close by. Most are down by Riva Rd. or downtown.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

zz: Wet Dog is a sandwich place, closed in the evening - which is why we can bring our own booze and meet on the deck. 

I doubt you will find anyplace "cheap" to stay in Annapolis during the show. You might try Bowie, the college town about 10 mi inland; or bring a sleeping bag and sleep in your car at Port A or Jabins


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

eryka said:


> zz: Wet Dog is a sandwich place, closed in the evening - which is why we can bring our own booze and meet on the deck.
> 
> I doubt you will find anyplace "cheap" to stay in Annapolis during the show. You might try Bowie, the college town about 10 mi inland; or bring a sleeping bag and sleep in your car at Port A or Jabins


lol, you haven't seen the size of my car.  That's ok, I'll figure something out. Thanks for the info on the Wet Dog.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

So I can dinghy up to the Wet Dog? I'm anchored in the small basin off of the end of 6th St.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Should be no problem. I believe you should be able to pull your dinghy up just north of the service dock, or on the south side of Port Annapolis marina.

If someone orders pizza, we'll be there! We're getting into Baltimore at 5:40 and then we'll be driving down, so we'll be hungry! Who will be taking orders?


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

There is a great pizza place in the Giant Food shopping center as you turn down the road to Port Annapolis. There is also a sailor bar diagonally from the Giant Food that serves food also. Dummpy kind of place but a true sailor bar.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

And then there's the Mexican place across from Bembe Beach Rd. Great margaritas!!!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Melrna said:


> There is a great pizza place in the Giant Food shopping center as you turn down the road to Port Annapolis. There is also a sailor bar diagonally from the Giant Food that serves food also. Dummpy kind of place but a true sailor bar.


Roccos and Ebb Tide, respectively. Ebb Tide isn't a sailor bar per se -- more a working man's hang out for the trade. It's also pretty smoky.

The road to PA is Edgewood Road.

Also in the same shopping center as Giant is Jack's Fortune, probably the best Chinese place in Annapolis.



labatt said:


> And then there's the Mexican place across from Bembe Beach Rd. Great margaritas!!!


Mexican Cafe. <grin>

The best sailor bar in Annapolis (in my opinion) is Davis' Pub in Eastport.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

All I've got is the dinghy, so unless someone wants to pick me up, I'd prefer somewhere I can dinghy to.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

The SSCA has a meeting and a tent at Port Annapolis. There is also a Gazebo there. Both may be empty on Friday for byoband a meeting.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Boatyard*

If you guys are looking for a casual sailors hangout, the Boatyard restaurant downtown Eastport is a nice spot with great sandwiches. And you could dingy in nearby.

A review from the Capital:
http://www.boatyardbarandgrill.com/capital2005January/index.html

Restaurant Homepage:
http://www.boatyardbarandgrill.com/main.shtml


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I think we should stick with the Salty Dog, 7pm.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

A couple thoughts:

SSCA usually stuffs their handout bags on Fri night so the tent will probably not be availalbe. The big pavilion is set up lecture-hall style, again not so desireable for our purposes. I'd propose to stick with meeting at the Wet Dog's deck, see how many people we have, and if necessary move to a more comfy location based on group size. Weather will probably determine this.

PBz: if you're anchored in the basin by 6th st, it'll be less than 1/4 mile upstream from you on your left. The dinghy dock is in the weeds just downstream of the haulout slip; water taxi will drop folks at the end of C-dock by the Port A sign, pink flag, and small sign for pickup takeout food for Wet Dog.

Mexi Cafe - the foods not that great but after oneof those kickass margaritas you don't notice 

Pizza - Agree Rocco's is better than the chains but they don't deliver. Our thinking for preferring Papa John's is that they will not only deliver to the marinas, they will go directly to your slip, not just meet you in the parking lot.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Why not just go ahead with the Wet Dog on Friday, then, if people want to go from there, or meet again on Saturday at a different venue, they can do that?


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd like to share a hotel/motel room Friday, Saturday and maybe Sunday nights for the boat show in anybody else is looking for cheaper lodging. Probably something within half an hour or less. PM me if interested.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Any final decesions?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Friday at Wet Dog after the show seems to be the consensus.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

We'll be there around 7ish


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok, the Wet Dog on Friday at around 7. That leaves just one question. Where is the Wet Dog?
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

T - Evidently it's at Port Annapolis Marina.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

On Back Creek at Port Annapolis Marina...
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=back+...04,-76.481967&spn=0.019022,0.047035&z=15&om=1

It is on Bembe Beach RD. near the green arrow on the map.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Anyone going to be at the show on Saturday?


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

*Pizza and BYOB Friday night at Wet Dog*

Okay, all, here's what I count from replies in this thread:

these folks indicated they'll be at our gathering:
TSteele65
freddy4888
freesail99
Bardo
bottleinamessage
zz4gta (+4 to 6)
T37Chef
PBzeer
Jeff H
Tartan34C
Jotun
labatt (+3)
Pamlicotraveler
SailorMitch
Melrna
Bill Mc
micksbuddy

these folks posted to this thread but I can't tell if they're planning to join us:
ImASonOfaSailor
speciald
gershel
SVAuspicious
GotTheNotion

I'm counting 24 people, plus me and Dan. 6 extra-large pizzas, to be delivered between 7:30 and 8:00, sounds safe (about 4 people per pie). I'll get a mix of vegetarian, meat-lovers, plain cheese, etc. I really, really hate laying out money for people who stand me up,  so let me know BY THURSDAY NIGHT if I've misread your intentions.

Directions:http://portannapolis.com/directions.html


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Back Creek is an absolute comedy act of people playing bumper boats because they anchored too close to each other. We're in a slip that's much longer than our boat, so we can feel pretty smug and safe.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Seems like everytime I look out, another boat has anchored even closer to me. Glad I got here early.

If you're going with Papa Johns, they usually have a special for multiple medium size pizzas (which in my humble opinion taste better than larges). I'll be there Friday. What time does the Wet Dog close btw?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

For the past week or so, I have Been taking on average 10 nitro pills a day to suffer through the day with my heart. I will be entering the hospital ( again ) to take care of this. So with that said, I will not be able to attend, unless someone carries a set of paddles to give me a jump start ... then that's another story .

I was really looking forward to attending. I'll second that papa johns seems to have the better pizza over the other chains.
Paul


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Paul. Hope you'll be able to get it fixed up so you can still head south. Best Wishes.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

As it turns out, we no longer have child care into the evening, so my wife and I will have to leave the show around 3 p.m. to get home in time to pick the kids up. Sigh.... Maybe I can catch you all next year. It's a shame we can't wear some kind of Sailnet ID or something. I'll be at the show all day and I'm sure some us will pass by one another unknowingly.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Freesail99 said:


> For the past week or so, I have Been taking on average 10 nitro pills a day to suffer through the day with my heart. I will be entering the hospital ( again ) to take care of this. So with that said, I will not be able to attend, unless someone carries a set of paddles to give me a jump start ... then that's another story .
> 
> I was really looking forward to attending. I'll second that papa johns seems to have the better pizza over the other chains.
> Paul


Best wishes, Paul! We'll be thinking of you - please post in and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Jotun said:


> As it turns out, we no longer have child care into the evening, so my wife and I will have to leave the show around 3 p.m. to get home in time to pick the kids up. Sigh.... Maybe I can catch you all next year. It's a shame we can't wear some kind of Sailnet ID or something. I'll be at the show all day and I'm sure some us will pass by one another unknowingly.


Dan & I will be staffing the SSCA booth Friday morning, maybe we'll see you there. As we told PBz, one of us has a full black beard, the other very curly salt-and-pepper hair, we'll leave you to figure out which is which.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Free...good luck with that & keep us posted. Maybe you and CP could go halves on a jumper pack from Auto Zone???!!! (g)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

FS99-

Good luck and I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I can only make it to Annapolis on Saturday, so I'm afraid I'm out for Friday night.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Good Luck Paul. I will keep you in my prayers. I looked forward to seeing you again and maybe getting my own bottle of wine again with my name on it. 
Melissa


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Eryka - I will be there Friday, and will stop by the SCCA booth. What time does your shift end. I won't get there until around 12pm. If I see you I will give some money to help out with the pizzas. That way if the guys don't show up they will have two armed and dangerous bitchy women to contend with than.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Actually and regretably, I can't make it....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Melrna said:


> Eryka - I will be there Friday, and will stop by the SCCA booth. What time does your shift end. I won't get there until around 12pm. If I see you I will give some money to help out with the pizzas. *That way if the guys don't show up they will have two armed and dangerous bitchy women to contend with than. *


What a way to encourage the guys to show up...  very diplomatic.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Melrna said:


> Eryka - I will be there Friday, and will stop by the SCCA booth. What time does your shift end. I won't get there until around 12pm. If I see you I will give some money to help out with the pizzas. That way if the guys don't show up they will have two armed and dangerous bitchy women to contend with than.


I will be there. Hungry, and thirsty.  And I'll throw down on the pizzas, no worries.



> Okay, all, here's what I count from replies in this thread:
> 
> these folks indicated they'll be at our gathering:
> TSteele65
> ...


I will not have 4-6 friday night. I posted those numbers when I thought we were meeting on Saturday. Friday I will be flyin solo, saturday the others will be joining me.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll be at the show Thursday and Saturday. Friday I have some personal business to take care of and can't be there. But Sat. I'll be working the SpinSheet booth from 3-5 PM handing out free copies of an already free magazine, so feel free to stop by the booth and ask for me.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Mitch... do you guys distribute SpinSheet down in NC or is that too far south. I used to love picking it up monthly when we were on the bay. 
We could give them out in the marina here if the geography is not too far south. PM me if there is any interest from SpinSheet.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*I'm a loser*

yes, after all this I am embarrassed to say I cant make Friday night, I had totally mixed up my dates.

I am however going to be competing in a Culinary Salon (competition) Saturday morning doing a Mystery Basket category. In addition, the school is hosting the event so I'll be busy preparing the site Friday evening and welcoming competitors and judges. Wish for some gold medals for me 

I hope to try and make it Sunday, and hopefully will be wearing a shirt with my screen name printed on it, so feel free to kick me


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I will say that I sure wish I could join you guys (gals too). It would be a lot of fun to put a face with the names.

Maybe next time.

- Brian


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

We'll definitely be there... flight arrives at 5:30, pick up car at 6, arrive at the Wet Dog around 7 - two adults, two kids, all VERY hungry and thirsty after a plane flight


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

camaraderie said:


> Hey Mitch... do you guys distribute SpinSheet down in NC or is that too far south. I used to love picking it up monthly when we were on the bay.
> We could give them out in the marina here if the geography is not too far south. PM me if there is any interest from SpinSheet.


Cam -- As you know, SpinSheet is about Ches Bay sailing, but I can ask the folks if they distribute that far south. I have written for them in the past, but haven't done much the last couple of years because the day job has been rather busy.

Also -- you can always pay for a mail subscription.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Put my wife and I down as a definite for sure 'maybe' on Friday (we'll skip the pizza part), we had and still do plan on cruising the show all day Saturday. The pic in the avatar is what I generally look like, so if you pass me in the crowd, say howdy.
Chuck


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

I won't be able to make it, my wife's knee is acting up so she can't walk the show, hopefully next year.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I should be able to make it.

GTN


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

I am SOOOO ready to put faces to names! Can't wait!

Melrna - We'll be at SSCA booth 12-2 Fri. May make part of the gam on Sat, too.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Just where is the SSCA booth? I walked the whole show, asked numereous people, and never did find it. It's not in the guidebook for the show either.


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

micksbuddy said:


> I'll be there.


Now I got the Jackson five in my head, make it stop


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Just where is the SSCA booth? I walked the whole show, asked numereous people, and never did find it. It's not in the guidebook for the show either.


From what we were told (haven't been there yet), sharing with Port Annapolis marina, in the tent in the parking lot between Fawcetts and Fleet Club.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

eryka said:


> I am SOOOO ready to put faces to names! Can't wait!
> 
> Melrna - We'll be at SSCA booth 12-2 Fri. May make part of the gam on Sat, too.


 I am so bummed I cant make it, but I will try if anything changes. Have fun everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hope some of you realize how many thousands of people show up for the show.. Last yr the winds were like 30 knots! I've never been lucky enough to park close enough without a bit of hike to the show. still not sure I'm coming... All depends on if I can walk. #@$%^^! pinched nerve!

Now is this the final and for sure meet up place?

*SSCA booth 12-2 Fri.*


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

No Denise, meet-up is at the Wet Dog (Port Annapolis Marina) at 7pm today (friday).


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> Hope some of you realize how many thousands of people show up for the show.. Last yr the winds were like 30 knots! I've never been lucky enough to park close enough without a bit of hike to the show. still not sure I'm coming... All depends on if I can walk. #@$%^^! pinched nerve!
> 
> Now is this the final and for sure meet up place?
> 
> *SSCA booth 12-2 Fri.*


Hi Denise, Dan & I will be at the SSCA booth this afternoon & it'd be fun to meet you there, if you're there; and at the Wet Dog at 7. Hoping the pinched nerve lets up enough for you to make it. Lots of parking by the Wet Dog - hmmm, what about parking there, and taking the water taxi to the show? Could be almost door-to-door service!


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> I am so bummed I cant make it, but I will try if anything changes. Have fun everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We're bummed too! Wishing you good luck (or good skill, even better) on Saturday!
and


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Even the lot at the school just across the bridge was filled up early yesterday, where they were getting $20 per car. There were cars parked all the way down to the dinghy dock at the end of 6th. Not to mention the dinghies were 3 deep at the dock. There is dinghy docking on the east side of the city docks, which was also pretty full.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds a lot like Newport's downtown waterfront during the Newport International Boat Show. Aside from the show being packed with people, there's nowhere to tie up transient boats and dinghys, car parking is impossible within a 3 mile radius, restaurants are packed and streets and sidewalks are like shopping malls during Christmas season.

Fortunately my office parking lot is two blocks away - we just walk.

Some day I'll visit the Annapolis show - but not possible this year. Hope you folks have a great time.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Yeah TB, it was pretty intense, considering it was opening day and cost $14 extra. I did though get to have a nice chat with the people from Good Old Boat and let Fugawi know about a glitch in their program, they weren't aware of. Plus I finally got to see an Outbound 44, up close and personal. Still drooling over that boat.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

TB - Isn't Newport's waterfront like that, ANY summer weekend?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

John..did they have the new outbound 50 footer too? I always thought the 44 was a super boat. How much do they want for them now?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Well eryka, I do remember it to be like that every summer weekend - before I sold my house there and bought another a couple miles north of the City. We still live on the island and keep our boat in Portsmouth - but we're now away from the summertime waterfront madness. Remember what it was like when the America's Cup races were held in Newport?

My office is still uptown - so for the most part, I can avoid commuting through the waterfront area. It's become so touristy.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

No, just the 44. I didn't bother to ask price. If I could afford one, the price wouldn't matter


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wish i could be there but after the "big trip" last weekend we are staying put. Hope everyone is having fun!


----------



## lgherb (Jul 2, 2006)

Any plans for an additional meet up for those that could not make it Friday night? I have to replace a basement window today, but am hoping to get to the show later today.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

There's a free Lats & Atts Party, sponsored by the SSCA at Port Annapolis Marina this evening (Saturday). A number of the people who met last night are planning to attend.

Last night was quite enjoyable, and I hope we got all the footprints and garbage off of Camaraderie (what a beautiful boat she is too).


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

arrrrrgh!!! 
Actually..did she look clean John?...we have people coming to look at her today. Hope everyone had a great time!!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It was dark when most everyone trooped down to look at her. I'll be going by there today, so I'll let you know later.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

She looked good in the dark! We'll be looking at her with our broker tomorrow


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

Maybe we can make the Friday night thing a tradition. All I can say is I was at the show for way too short a time.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

We're back to the show today to do our own shopping - and I promise to post a full report tonight.

PBz - Are you off today? Fair winds! Sorry to miss you last night, but what a party!!! Saw GotTheNotion and Micksbuddy, and several of our IRL friends, tho.

Yep, I'm gloating! I hereby pronounce the first Sailnet Annapolis Boat Show Meetup a success and hope to do it again next year - or sooner!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Yep, I'm on my way. Already well past South River. I almost went last night, but I had already taken the motor off the dinghy, in preperation for leaving this morning.

I also felt the meet-up came off well, and look forward to more in the future.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey everyone,

I had a great time at the meet up and the Latts and Atts party. It was really nice to meet all of you.

GTN


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Making this thread a sticky till the show!


Thanx, I guess you can 'de-sticky' it now.

Sorry the gang left those muddy footprints on your boat - I tried not to tell 'em where it was, but then they captured my rum bottle and held it hostage, so I had no choice!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry I missed the meet up, all the walking around caused a gout attack so I was home nursing it with hydrocodone and indomethacin.

Meanwhile, any chance of doing another meetup. It would be nice to put faces to handles.


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

eryka said:


> Thanx, I guess you can 'de-sticky' it now.
> 
> Sorry the gang left those muddy footprints on your boat - I tried not to tell 'em where it was, but then they captured my rum bottle and held it hostage, so I had no choice!


There was still Rum then? I thought it was finished early in the game.
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

OK Midwesterners, ready to start planning a meet-up for Strictly Sail Chicago? (Guess I'll start a thread....)


----------

